# Kino: Jurrasic World, Terminator und mehr - Die Sommer-Blockbuster 2015



## Matthias Dammes (29. März 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Kino: Jurrasic World, Terminator und mehr - Die Sommer-Blockbuster 2015* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Kino: Jurrasic World, Terminator und mehr - Die Sommer-Blockbuster 2015


----------



## FaceTheWaste (29. März 2015)

...Marvel


----------



## Matthias Dammes (29. März 2015)

Der Ant-Man ist dabei im Video.
Avengers 2 kommt ja schon in einem Monat, da ist vermutlich noch kein Sommer.


----------



## luki0710 (30. März 2015)

Bei Jurassic Park IV (warum heißt das nicht so) hab ich ein gaaaanz miesen Gefühl. Entweder ist der richtig gut oder er wird so wie der 2. Letzteres ist wahrscheinlicher da man ja auch im trailer schon die ganzen Menschennassen sind. Die Computeranimation sind auch nicht überragend. 
Sollten das so wie Star Wars 7 das sieht richtig gut aus,eine perfekte Mischung aus old school und neu.

Mad Max ist halt Mad Max, da sind Sachen wie Story, Aufnahmetechnik egal. [emoji12]


----------

